# 10gal low tech Shrimpy Jungle Journal - New Year, New Tank



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It will be a few weeks before this project really gets off the ground (I have to buy a few things and then wait for them to be shipped...), but I wanted to go ahead and get a start on this journal.

I though that my 29gal would be the next tank I work on, but it turns out that we're moving our business from home into an office building due to expansion needs, and I'll have room there to set back up my 10gal RCS colony. :fish:So here's the plan:
Starting with: 10gal tank, black stand, black hood with 18watt T8 bulb (low tech, no CO2) Filter will be a Rena Filstar XP1 with a ZooMed 501 sponge prefilter. Flourite black sand substrate, possibly with an underlayer of Colorquartz to add depth/height in the back.

The "vision" I'm toying with in my head involves creating a jungle river gorge scene. A black gravel river with steep layered slate banks, lined with a Crypt. wendtii 'red' jungle on either side, and a steep moss-covered slope coming down in the front of the tank.

I think scaling everything will be really tough, but look really cool if I can pull it off!

This was the tank in its past life:


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

i'd say that's a jungle for sure  my 10 gal shrimp tank is an open field with a hill. All hairgrass (still filling in) and a nice java fern in the corner atop the hill. I've no pics yet, but will take some once it fills in better. 

I'll probably be moving my boraras fish to the 10 gal. they're small enough not to pose a threat to my shrimp and will be redoing my 30 gal to be a rummynose species tank, with maybe a GBR or two. 

Looking good though Lauralee.. .you're always up so late haha... i love it.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

10g shrimp tanks, my favorite!

I would keep it much simpler though 

-Andrew


----------



## prettyrustyrobot (May 23, 2007)

i'm extremely curious to see how this turns out!

keep us updated, pretty please.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a little bit of progress. Paid for the XP1, so I'm hoping it will arrive next week. Bought a bag of Onyx Sand since the LFS was out of Flourite black sand. I'm hoping that the water at the office isn't as hard as it is at home... but I think it will work.

I made a cardboard cutout sized to a 10gal tank and played around with some slate I have. Couldn't find an arrangement I really liked. I may go back to the drawing board on this one.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Located some ColorQuartz T grade and hope to go pick it up this week, I'm going to add some to the tank to increase the height.

I may go with a simpler 'scape just b/c I'm not going to have much time at work for maintenance. I do need to get around outside and look for some good wood... hard finding anyplace that's not underwater around here ATM though. 

I'm also going to get a set of acrylic intake/output for the XP1 from fishman8909 :thumbsup:

I may start assembling the tank as early as this weekend. I decided I'm going to buy a new tank though, since on my old one the silicone is looking a bit beat up. I'll just keep that one at home as my QT tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Great! Lets get this thing goin'!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The XP1 arrived, but the quick-release valve was broken. The seller said he'd ship me another one as soon as I notified him, though - so I'm quite happy about that. :smile: Hopefully that will come in this week. My Big Als shipment should come in tomorrow, with some misc. supplies for this project (thermometer, Prime, etc)

The acrylic lily pipes came in from fishman8909 too- I think they're going to work well and look really nice. 

Still haven't had a chance to go pick up the ColorQuartz, maybe tomorrow. Keep getting tied up with work.

*List of things I need:*
Quick Release valve to arrive
ColorQuartz
New 10gal tank
Plastic floor guard for office (to keep the carpet from getting wet during tank maintenance)
Buckets
Materials for hardscape
Plants
Shrimp

*Supplies I have:*
Black wood tank stand
XP1
Acrylic lily pipes
10gal hood with new 15watt T8 bulb
Digital timer
1 bag Onyx sand
Prime
Digital thermometer
Mosses

Looking over the list of things I still need, it will be at least 3 weeks before I am able to buy any more of the supplies I still need to really get going on the tank (that new XP4 for my 90gal took up my entire budget between now and then LOL). I still do have plenty to work on though, since I'll need to wash all my substrate and I also plan on trying to collect some hardscape materials locally if possible.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, sure you have to wait a few weeks (  ) but you have a great filter to play with (  ) I waited like 8 weeks before I had enough to buy my 30c lol. Cant wait to see those pipes. They keep sounding better and better


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the XP1. 

I just put fishman8909 pipes on my XP1 for my 10 gal. It looks so great and the flow is just what I was looking for. I put my diffuser under the outflow and the CO2 blows all throughout the tank. Besides the Spraybar on the XP1 looks too big proportionally to the size of the tank. 

I think you will be pleased. 

SUBSCRIBED


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Rekles, are you going to do a journal for your tank? You should! :smile:


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Rekles, are you going to do a journal for your tank? You should! :smile:


 
I started one for each of my tanks. I dont get too many replies or suggestions. Nobody likes my tanks  Just joking. 

No I think it is because I take crappy pics also. :icon_smil

I haven't updated them in a while but here they are: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/71975-55-gal-rescape.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/71979-trying-10-gal-again.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/73517-sharing-my-4-gal-finnex-again.html


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I posted in one, but they all need updates! Nice starts, I want to see how they're growing out.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

just saw this thread, I'm excited to see what you do with the tank! A crypt jungle sounds pretty cool, not sure if you're still planning on that idea or not, but I think it would look really neat!  Can't wait to see how this tank progresses!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, this tank will definitely feature some C. wendtii 'red' Not sure yet what else, though I'm thinking some downoi and some moss... might just stick with those 3 to keep it simple?

Collected some pictures of Asian jungles/rivers to help with inspiration:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

cool pictures!  I think your choice of plants will work very well and keep the 'scape simple :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks! Most of the pics are from www.mongabay.com, that's a really cool site for anyone interested in biotopes. :thumbsup:

The 2nd picture down is the one that's really "speaking" to me ATM... we'll see.

The new valve for the XP1 came in today and works. So if I can manage to pick up the ColorQuartz tomorrow or Friday afternoon, I should finally be able to get cracking on both this tank and my 29gal this weekend.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yay a shrimp tank. I cant wait to see how it turns out. I like the fact that your using mongabay.com for some inspiration. I am actually going down to my local creek where I found the cray to make some sketches of the scaping and how it all looks and I will be turning the tank into that. I am subscribed FYI !


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Things are slowly falling into place.

I now have everything on my list except the new tank and hardscape materials. I did finally pick up 100lbs of ColorQuartz today; a little bit will be added to the Onyx sand just to add some depth to the substrate.

I need to find a good place to pick out some stuff for my hardscape. If I can get to that tomorrow, I may just go to the office and begin the tank setup.

I'll also be starting my 29gal this weekend.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The basic setup is complete. Tank is set up, Onyx sand is in place, XP1 is up and running. I didn't use any of the ColorQuartz yet, but I may once I figure out the hardscape. I'm still at work, so pics will have to wait till later.

List of things I still need:

Black background
Hardscape
Plants
Shrimp

Pretty short list! :fish:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

what type of shrimp are you planning?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Red cherries. Nothing fancy.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK, it's not much, but at least it's up and running:










You can see fishman9809's very cool Lily Pipes. :thumbsup:









And here's my desk at work


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Git 'er planted!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just bought a bunch of moss.

Still need to get some crypts and Downoi. I need to get a hardscape first though, so I know how much to get.


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

It looks like plantedtank.net is on your computer at work in that pic  Nice work so far... can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fish dork said:


> It looks like plantedtank.net is on your computer at work in that pic  Nice work so far... can't wait to see how this turns out!


haha true, I recognize church's avatar. 
So how many shrimp are you going to start out with?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds pretty good, looks like you're on your way!  Tank is looking good....i just decided 10gals look bigger on a stand....or I'm used to seeing my 5g and thinking it's a 10 :tongue: Anyway, tank looks good, and NICE OFFICE to boot!  Congrats on the need to expand! I wish I had a tank at work! When I got stressed or brainblocked it would be nice to stare at the fish swimming for a bit! Can't wait to see it progress!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh wow, that is my avatar! How do you people notice those things, lol!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

is the one below mizu?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Is the crypt going to be the 'centerpiece' plant. What are you planning on as far as hardscape goes? Whatever it will be, I'm following it!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL yep that's Church. I don't remember what thread I was reading at the time... 

Clw- probably 20-25. 

Karakle- now I'm trying to figure out if there's somewhere in the office I can squeeze my 5.5gal into and get a HM betta... I love lace and orchid, that's my favorite pattern ATM.

fishboy- I have something in mind for the hardscape, and I want to collect my own. It's just difficult finding branches other than pine around where I live, and rocks other than limestone... so I'll probably have to buy the rocks. I'm thinking some Oak branches might work though. Need to find an old Oak tree somewhere with some dead branches lying around...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahahahaha I know what you mean! I'd LOVE to put a tank in my office! What's an HM betta and what is lace and orchid? Sounds gorgeous what ever it is!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Uh oh... Karakle, I totally wash my hands of reponsibility that may come from you viewing the following links (hehehe- you may want to take on another PT job to fund your new "habit").... you need to go check out some of the Thai bettas on www.AquaBid.com HM = Halfmoon- refers to a betta whose tail spreads at least 180 degrees when open.

I don't see any nice Orchids or laces on there ATM, but here's an orchid female, just to give you a little "taste" of what a male would be like http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1223312244


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hahaha I came here because I answered my own question that HM was half moon, and I wanted to ask if you meant one of the gorgeous black orchids i saw when i did a google search  If it is, I think it's the color I wanted to get but couldn't quite afford, and then I saw the orange and purple one in a petstore and figured that would tide me over......but I do have a 2g tank that used to house a betta quite nicely....maybe i could.....AH! NO! LOL i think i do need a PT job! :hihi:

*edit* 

gulp....looked at the picture.....she's gorgeous.....AAAHHHHH!!! I WANT ONE!

hahaha


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So many fish, so little time, not enough tanks, and not enough $$ and space to put them... *sigh*

:fish:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

i couldn't agree more! *sigh*  :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK so no yelling at me, I've got no pics, but I have made quite a bit of progress with the tank.

I've got the initial scaping done. Needs some tweaking and I'm still deciding on moss.

Shrimp arrived today, though, and were happily being blown around the tank (the XP1 is pretty powerful on the little 10gal LOL). I'm strongly considering adding some Hillstream loaches now, actually- my coworkers all seem disappointed that there are no "fish" in the tank, and I think 2 Hillstream loaches might just make a nice complement to my RCS (plus love the current in the tank).

(I think once the crypts grow in the current won't be nearly as strong.)


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I can't wait to see it! Hillstream loaches are very cool looking critters, though mine hides so often and so well I forget he's in there half the time! (yes he's in there and doing well....i check for him every few days...he hides so well i get nervous!) I wonder if he doesn't have enough current.....

But i digress! So does the large amount of current mean you've decided not to get a Betta? Because I was planning to live vicariously through you with one of those lace, orchid, HM bettas you know! :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh, this tank has never been for a betta. Just RCS. The hillstream loach idea just occurred to me yesterday watching the shrimp get all blown around LOL

I've got a little 5.5gal laying around that was my very first tank ever that I may end up setting up as a betta tank. Yes, those AquaBid bettas keep luring me, too...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh that's right! I remembered the Betta conversation but forgot it was going to go in the 5.5 if you could find a spot for it! Silly me :hihi: I guess there's still hope of living vicariously through you for the orchid betta then  :icon_lol: Not that I can complain about my pretty orange boy that was a bit of a miraculous pet store find.... 

Anyway, I like the hillstream loach idea too, they're such nifty little critters! Whenever mine does happen to show himself if I notice him, I can't help but watch him for a little while no matter what else I was previously doing! Hahahahah I love the mental image of the little shrimp getting blown around the aquarium too...cracked me up!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Just bought a bunch of moss.
> 
> Still need to get some crypts and Downoi. I need to get a hardscape first though, so I know how much to get.


Downoi will need CO2


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Downoi will need CO2


Yeah, I decided I wasn't going to do Downoi a bit ago b/c of that issue (I was toying with the idea of doing DIY CO2 on this tank since it's so small, but decided not to fool with it at work).

So I'm down to Crypts, Lilaeopsis, and mosses. Can't decide which of my mosses I want to put in the tank where...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How bout one of your Kleiner Bar Sword runners?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL

Speaking of.... PM me if you're still interested in one...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Still no pics, I'm afraid. I think our only digital camera is currently with my hubby en route between Tennesse and Texas... and I couldn't figure out how to work the camera on my Treo and get pics downloaded onto my laptop using the USB card? :confused1:

So anyways...

Tank is doing really well. One of the RCS is berried already and several more are saddled. I tied some moss to rocks and added it tonight. I decided on Xmas moss and Fissidens splachnobryoides (I know, good chance it won't grow submerged, but I decided I wanted to give it a go anyways...) and tied them both onto a few rocks.

The RCS came with a little sprig of Sunset hygro so that's also in the tank.

I'm feeding with 2 pieces of Shirakura every 2 days. The shrimp love it!

I kinda like the way it's all come together. Hopefully I can get some pics up soon...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sounds like it's coming along very nicely! I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry, still no pics. 

Tank has done splendidly. Surprisingly, I've had almost no crypt melt at all in this tank, in contrast to my 29gal.

As of Friday I had 4 berried RCS. :smile: No losses at all. They absolutely love the Shirakura food, too. I started off feeding 2 pieces every other day, and now I'm up to 3 pieces a day, they chow down on it so hard! Multiple molts in the tank each day as the juvies are growing quickly. I know the temperatures at work have something to do with that; my office is south-facing and I often have to lift the lid on the tank hood to keep the temps below 82F. Obviously I won't be needing a heater on this tank at all.

All the plants are growing well. The Xmass moss is starting to show light green budded tips, and most of the Fissidens splachnobryoides seems to be doing OK as well. A few patches have died at the bottom and gone floating, but that could be pretty easily chalked up to shipping dieoff rather than issues with transitioning to submerged...

I've decided I definitely want to add some Hillstream loaches. The current in the tank is perfect.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ordered 3 Hillstream loaches from Invertz Factory. Not the "standard" Beaufortia kweichowensis, either- these are Gastromyzon scitulus, with lovely red stripes on their tails. I'm excited! :fish:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

(referring to the first pics of your tank) How did you get e. tenn to carpet under 18W so well??


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

E. tenellus 'narrow' has always carpeted really well for me. I've always kept it in flourite and my water is pretty hard; IDK how much those 2 things may or may not have helped me. It's doing pretty well now in my 90gal. I actually managed to snag the digital camera for a few shots (woohoo!):


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

your low-tech tanks look amazing! maintenance must be a breeze huh?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, very easy- and I can go away for a week and not worry about a thing- that's why I love them! :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

At long last... pics!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That little riverbed thing of rocks looks cool.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

oh wow that looks so great LauraLee!!! It really looks like the little stream you were going for! Nicely done!!! :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see the loaches, they sound cool!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I do think I want to change out the bulb at some point, I don't quite care for the purple hue the tank has. It's b/c the bulb is so high in reds...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So the first berried RCS released all her shrimplets today- everyone at work ooohed and aaahed watching her cast out shrimplet after shrimplet from her swimmettes- it was quite cool.  :thumbsup: I think there's about 5 more berried females... so this little tank is going to be quite full! LOL

The Hillstream loaches seem to have acclimated well. I was hoping they would eat Shirakura food along with the RCS but they seem to be ignoring it. I've got them some Hikari sinking wafers so hopefully those will go over better.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats on the shrimplets!!! heeheehee :biggrin: awesome!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The Hillies do like the Hikari wafers, so that's good. :thumbsup:

On another forum a member was saying that the Hillies are likely to go after the shrimp... I'm finding that pretty unlikely, though I wouldn't be surprised (or upset) if they do take the occasional shrimplet.

I'm adding some Sunset Hygro to the tank tomorrow to help fill in the back a little bit. I'll try and get some pics afterwards.

I also bought an 8000k AGA bulb for the tank, but it kept flickering and wouldn't stay lit; I think there must be something wrong with the bulb. I'm not sure that I liked the difference in colors in the tank enough to fool with getting a different bulb. I think I'll just stick with the AquaGlo in there now. It's a new bulb anyways.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you can get a 6700K from wally world for $6 

18 inch 15W T8 (if youre running the stock light)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, but I really don't like 6700k by itself; to me they just look too yellow. I really like higher kelvins.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hmm...i wonder if my hilly is eating my shrimplets....i still haven't seen a single one! Though i suppose with all of the other fish in my 30 it's unfair to blame the lack of shrimplets on 1 fish :tongue: 

glad to hear yours are doing well! Mine hangs out behind the heater in the current that the bubble-wall makes, i hardly every see the bugger but he sure is neat to look at when i do see him! 

And i agree, 6700k alone is too green.....i need to switch out the one on my 20g i think, washes everything out, reds don't show up and greens all look the same shade IMO. 

Can't wait to see pics with the sunset, i think that'll look really nice!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Finally just planted the Sunset Hygro from BarbieKen (aka Torpedobarb). I can't wait to see it after it all straightens up... but that won't be till Monday. 

EDIT - OK well... I just went to try and post the pics I just took, but something at work is interfering (I'm guessing our server firewall)... so I'll post them when I get home. Sorry! LOL


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK let's try this time...


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

what kind of sucker fish is that?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

borneo sucker (hillstream loach)

i like the natural look of your tank laura!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I could have sent you some Sunset Hygro

It's a beautiful plant...it just grows too fast:hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They're _Gastromyzon ctenocephalus _from Invertz Factory. :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I could have sent you some Sunset Hygro
> 
> It's a beautiful plant...it just grows too fast:hihi:


Ken sent me a Metric Crap Ton Load!!! That's only a TINY fraction of what he sent me! LOL


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmmm I just realized looking through these how completely out of focus all the pics without the flash on are! I'm going to have to try and get some better shots.

I did a little "experiment" and left the tank lights on over the long break. I'm actually hoping to encourage a bit of algae for the Hillies. We'll see if it worked when I'm back in the office tomorrow.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm tickled pink- literally- with how well the Sunset Hygro BarbieKen (aka Torpedobarb) sent me is doing in the tank!!  I got a little (well, maybe alot) photo-happy tonight, so be prepared- I'm about to post a million and one pics.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Now isn't Sunset Hygro an amazing plant?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, ZTM- it was totally an afterthought, I hadn't originally planned any stems in this tank. It just happened that Mistern sent a single stem of it with my RCS, and I threw it in the tank. My coworkers all commented what a lovely "flower" it made in the tank, so I ended up adding more. I'm really happy with it!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow lauralee, it looks fantastic! I just love the look of the whole tank!!! Your hillies look much smaller than my guy, i wish he came out to play more, they're SO cool looking! Ah well, as long as he seems happy, so am i  

I really do love how natural this tank looks, can't wait to see it as it fills in! And i'm really excited to get that sunset hygro now because I have hope it'll grow well in my low tech tanks since it's clearly loving yours! :biggrin:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Your Sunset is looking good. I think it will be a good choice for your tanks. :thumbsup:

The tank is FILLED with shrimplets! Everywhere you turn, there's a shrimplet! I need to do a water change on this tank, but I'm pretty sure even using narrow airline tubing I'm going to end up sucking some up... :confused1:

Now several others in my office are talking about having me help them set up a shrimp tank. I think it's cool, and I hope they do it, b/c I'd love to help! :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There was trouble in paradise today.

When I got into work, most of the RCS were at the top of the tank (croweded together onto leaves to get as close to the surface as possible, if not clinging to the tank glass) and there were 2 shrimp dead at the bottom.

I didn't have my test kits at work anymore since I'd brought them back home, so I couldn't check the parameters.

Temps were actually lower than "normal" for my office, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't an O2 issue. I suspect that I overfed them yesterday.

I added a few "extra" Hikari wafers in an attempt to make sure that my Hillies are getting plenty to eat. I've seen them eat from the wafers, but they're extremely shy, and let the RCS push them off :icon_roll There were several of the wafers that had disintegrated and were laying in the bottom of the tank; my best guess is that these were the problem.

I immediately did a 50% water change, vacuumed out the old food, and also cleaned out my canister filter (flushed the can and replaced the floss). The Purigen bag in there could use replacing, too; I'll need to bring a fresh one from home soon.

When I left work today everything seemed back to normal. If anything, the Hillies were acting a little more "frisky" than usual; I think I probably need to up my water change routine to compensate for the added bioload from my RCS population explosion as well as the growing Hillies.

I'll do another 25% water change when I go in tomorrow for good measure.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

it's doin' great!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It took me through that weekend to get the tank stable. I ended up losing about half my RCS, including most of the adult females, and one of the Hillies. :icon_cry: But finally after cleaning both the XP1 and the sponge prefilter, removing as many snails as I could find, and several 50% water changes I _finally_ managed to get the tank stablized.

Everyone is doing well this week, and there's a newly hatched litter of shrimplets crawling around today, so it looks like things are back to normal. *whew* I do plan to add back one or two Hillies some time after the New Year.

I took some updated pictures tonight. I think some of the Crypts need a bit of rearranging, but I'm afraid moving them will trigger a melt... so I'm holding off for now. They all are looking very good and putting up new leaves, so that's encouraging. :icon_mrgr

Shrimplets:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow it looks great Lauraroud:

The shrimp must be having lots of fun in the moss


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

So many shrimp did you start with and how many do you have now? Time span?

I'm loving the sunsets


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!

I started with 30ish about 2 months ago.

I've probably got about 40-50 right now, mostly juvies.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Look great! I love the way the sunset hygro makes a nice central focal point and then your eyes drift to the sides. You really did a great job getting the river bed look!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Update time! I'm learning how to use the Macro setting on my new camera...

The hygro needs a trim again


















Christmas moss needs trimming, too









My first batch of shrimplets are all grown up and saddled









Right side









Left side









Feeding frenzy



























From the top


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

_2_ algae wafers:icon_eek: Don't you think that's a little bit too much?

Nice macro shots!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually- there's 2 Hikari wafers and 2 Shirakura wafers- and it will all be gone tomorrow.

(I'm also doing weekly water changes on this tank since I'm using the water for the office plants LOL)


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow it's looking fantastic!!!! 

I wish I could get the color of my sunset hygro to show that well in pictures!!!

Shrimpies are looking awesome and healthy! What about the hillies? How are they doing? 

Looks like you're having fun AND taking some GREAT shots with the new camera!!! 

I'm in the market for a new camera, do you mind if I ask what kind you got so I can look it up and see how it compares to the ones I've been looking into (unless it IS one of the ones I've been looking into :tongue 

ALSO I think i've asked you this before, but what color temperature is(are) your light(s)? The reds in your crypts are so much brighter than the reds in my crypts!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Kara,

Unfortunately, the Hillies are no more. I lost one of them during the big RCS dieoff a month or so ago, and then I came in a few weeks ago and couldn't find the last Hillie; I guess he died over the weekend and the RCS scavenged him, b/c I saw absolutely no sign of him anywhere.

I was going to replace them; but seeing as my office runs so hot, and Hillies really should be kept at cooler temps, I decided against it. So this tank is probably going to remain a shrimp-only tank.

Unless I decide to add some dwarf rasboras...

The new camera is a Canon SD 1100 IS. I WAS having fun with it... so much so that I killed the battery, and I cannot for the LIFE of me find the charger! Which sucks, b/c my tripod came in yesterday... *sigh*

I think the bulb over this tank is an AGA 8000k... but I'll have to look again and see; I've changed the bulb out many times over the years, I've had this hood for so long...

One of these days I'm going to have to try and ID all the crypts in the tank... I _think _there's some Wendtii, some either 'mi oya' or 'tropica' (not sure which?), some Lucens, some Beckettii, and Cordata... but I'm still kinda iffy on my Crypt IDs.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Bought a new battery charger and some spare batteries, so I snapped some updated shots of the tank. It's way overdue a trim, but I'm waiting till just before our new little "club" meeting on the 22nd...

Anyways, here's the pics:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Any ideas what species of snail these might be?

They're shaped like MTS, but I'm fairly certain that they don't get any bigger than the one in this pic, and they're yellow, and they don't appear to burrow through the substrate... I kind of think they hitchhiked in on the moss that I ordered from Aquatic Magic, too.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Haven't updated this in a while!

I snapped some pics tonight. I do wish the B. brigittae would cooperate and hold still for their photo sessions, but they were feeling too wiggly. I did get clear shots when using the flash- but then their colors were also washed out by the anti-red-eye grrrrrr

Anyways- I'm really happy with this tank. Super low-maintenance, no fert dosing, just feed the shrimp and fish, and keep up with my water changes (I do weekly to feed the office plants LOL).


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's past time to give the moss a trim... but I haven't quite figured out how to do that and be sure I don't harm any shrimp in the process! Any ideas?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow that sunset hygro is really beautiful! How do you get it so red in a low tech tank?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm honestly not sure. I'd say that the Onyx sand might have something to do with it, but they looked the same way when they were floating in my 46gal before I put them in this tank... being close to the light bulbs is my best guess.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I should show you a picture of mine in the low tech tank I have, it's green with just a touch of pink. I wouldn't think it was even sunset if I didn't receive it like yours is now.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

LL, if you just swish your hand over/through it, they'll flee for safety, IME


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I'll give that a try.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

By the way, what kind of moss is that, flame? I really like it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's Christmas moss, just seems to like growing straight up for whatever reason?

I just looked back and I'm actually amazed at how much this tank has filled in since first planting it!

Now









December 2008









November 2008


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

OMGosh , I actually just read through this whole thread , I am soooo jealous  , how nice a setup you have there , I hope mine can turn out half as nice .


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow LauraLee, this tank is looking fantastic! And I think you've really achieved the 'river's edge' kind of look you were going for, it's really beautiful and unique, I love it! :biggrin:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, you two!

I still haven't gotten around to trimming that moss... it's currently trying to take over the whole tank. (Mosses must just love my water or something, IDK... LOL)

I also need to thin out the crypts on the left, the one in the front has shot off about 4 or 5 new plants and there's simply not room for them all. I'm likely going to put some C. parva in the front corners, I've got some at home that I need to find a good "home" for since my 29gal is still all decrepit ATM.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe it's been so long since I updated this!

I'm really happy with this tank; as a matter of fact, it's my favorite tank at the moment. It's all that I always hoped it would be. :icon_mrgr Super low maintenance (I change about 25-30% of the water a month and clean the filter about once a month, and trim the plants about once a month or once every other month... and that's it! No ferts at all. roud

I also managed to somehow get the best pictures of my B. brigittae I've ever gotten to date... I'd say I'm getting better at photography, except I'm pretty sure it was all just luck LOL


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, I LOVE this tank! It's excellent inspiration for when I move and am re-setting up tanks that I have already closed down until the move, so they'll need to start from scratch! 

And those are definitely awesome briggitae shots!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Took some pics again.

The crypts have really overtaken this tank now, to the point that all the Hairgrass has been choked out, as well as most of the moss. The Sunset hygro is even looking leggy. 

I've debated trimming the Crypts some, just to try and get something growing in the foreground, but due to this light fixture I'd really have to massacre them to get light in the front of the tank. I probably won't do it.




















Can't seem to get the camera to focus on the fish instead of the plants...



















Shrimp numbers are definitely down. Since this tank doesn't get fed on weekends, I think the B. brigittae learned quickly how to hunt shrimplets when they get hungry. I do still see some juvies, though, so at least some survive. 

I probably should encourage the moss again so they've got more hiding spots. You can see where it's pulled away from the rocks and been pushed by the water current back into the crypts.



















And an 8' gator lazily drifted past the office window, reminding me why I don't go collecting in the canal, no matter how tempting it is...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I have to say, even though it sucks that the other plants got choked out, the crypt forest is SUPER cool looking! I think it looks really cool with all the darker colored crypts and then the small amount of lighter colored sunset hygro in the center, it lends a really neat look to the whole thing. 

Personally, I love it!

And yes, I can see how that gator would remind you not to go collecting!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I did some major maintenance on the tank this past Friday. 

Thinned out the crypts that had almost choked out the Sunset Hygro. (Moved them over to the 29gal.)
Replanted the Hygro (it's looking really ratty- only one decent looking stem out of the whole lot, now







)
Cleaned out the XP1 and replaced the Purigen bag (only one RCS in the filter LOL)
Pulled the rocks to the surface that had all gotten covered.
Did 2x 30% water changes (one before and one after all the plant uprooting)

And then....

I discovered a leak.







There's a small chip of glass missing on the far left side, right where the seam is between the 2 panes of glass. Tiny drops of water pool and then run down the side of the tank. It's obviously been going on for some time, because the wood has even started to warp a little and paint is coming off the corner. I'd thought the tank was just losing tons of water each week to evaporation b/c my office is so hot.

I came in today expecting that I would have to make a run to the store and get a new tank... but it looks like it isn't leaking right now. I am going to have to replace the tank sooner rather than later, but with Thanksgiving this week I'm now going to wait till next week to do anything. It's a calculated risk, but it looks like this leak has been going on for a long time and I think a few days more isn't going to make any difference one way or the other.

I just have to decide what to do with my shrimp and fish... I'm probably going to just put them in a bucket and try to just move everything over to a new tank and keep the cycle going... but it's risky in a work tank since I'm only here certain hours and it's harder to keep an eye on water params. Guess I'll just do the best I can!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG! It was going sooooo great! I'm so sorry Laura.  You'll get the new tank up and going good again in no time, I'm sure!

Good luck! 

Kenny


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well. Kept meaning to go pick up a new 10gal and just swap everything over, but with the Holidays it never quite seemed to happen.

SOOOOO- change of plans.

I just snagged a 12gal Eclipse system off Ebay for $60! :smile: And so the Bororas briggitae will be going in there, along with one of those gorgeous AquaBid bettas I've been drooling over for years, and the RCS are probably partially going in that tank, and partially coming home and going in my 46gal. All the plants from the 10 gal will go into the 12gal.

And I'll start a new Journal probably next week after the tank gets here.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Gorgeous tank Laura! I think you need to let some of those Crypts loose in the canal so all you have to do is look outside. Maintenance, schmaintenance! hahahahah

Seriously though, I really like that tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Phil! This was my favorite tank for a very long time, too. I was a bit upset when I discovered the leak. :icon_sad:

I bet the gator would love eating me for breakfast if I went down there to plant the Crypts. I'll send him your greetings. Mebbe your address, too- so he can visit you in person to thank you? :icon_smil


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, I don't know how I missed the post about the leak! That would upset me quite a bit too! As sad as it will be to see this awesome tank leave, that's a great snag on that eclipse though, and you've certainly got lots of healthy plants to fill it out  I Can't wait to see the new tank, I'll be keeping an eye out for the new thread! (And then I'll be drooling over your betta and living vicariously through you :hihi


----------

